# STUCK with NOWHERE to go.



## Snshn97923 (Feb 28, 2012)

xxxxx


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 2, 2012)

*If you are so miserable...*

If you are truly so miserable that you are going home crying every day, then you have to make a change.  I cannot imagine that your employer is completely happy with your work,either;  when an employee is as miserable as your post indicates, his/her job performance typically suffers. 

Only you can decide if you can change your outlook where you currently work while you wait to find something better. But one thing is certainly clear from your post ... you need to find a different job, and as soon as possible. 

Hope that helps you making this tough decision.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

